# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Carina 2. dio

## bimba iaia

Pustite sada marame...vratimo se mi na carinu (koju mi neće naplatiti-think pink!)... 8)
Koliko ste platile tu carinu za 1ME start paket?
Ajde, požalite se(i pripremite me)....

----------


## mimoza

> Pustite sada marame...vratimo se mi na carinu (koju mi neće naplatiti-think pink!)... 8)
> Koliko ste platile tu carinu za 1ME start paket?
> Ajde, požalite se(i pripremite me)....


Ja ga očekujem,sutra,nadam se,pa ako ti do tad nitko ne odgovori....   :Coffee:   :Cekam:

----------


## coccinella

> Pustite sada marame...vratimo se mi na carinu (koju mi neće naplatiti-think pink!)... 8)
> Koliko ste platile tu carinu za 1ME start paket?
> Ajde, požalite se(i pripremite me)....


85 kn, čini mi se. Na računu je pisalo da mi je carinjen samo cover.  :/

----------


## bimba iaia

:shock: 

Ma možda neće baš mene...  8) 
To ti naplate u pošti prilikom preuzimanja paketa?
(primaju u pošti kartice?   :Grin:  )

Mimoza kad si naručila?

----------


## mimoza

Prošli tjedan.I nadam se da me neče cariniti jer mi je to puuuno.
85 kuna :shock: 
ne znam dal primaju kartice,al obično blizu pošte imaš i bankomate   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Ne znam da li u pošti primaju kartice.   :Grin:  

Pelenu i cover sam platila oko 125 kn tada (to je ona njihova čuvena offer) tako da je ovo stvarno puno ocarinjeno.   :Sad:

----------


## enela

Uh, a ja baš čekam dvije AIO ME. I nikak da stignu... Sve me frka da su na carinjenju   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bimba iaia

I ja sam naručila prošli tjedan(mislim 5.)...pa sad ne znam više da li radosno ili sa strepnjom očekujem...
(iz novčanika i paukovi odselili  :Rolling Eyes:   )
Ne brinite...neće nas carinit!Treba tako razmišljati!
(a već si vidim kako skupili se carinici pa licitiraju:kolko da naplatimo za ME intro-ko kaže više? Lijepe su AIO-kolko da naplatimo za njih?Početna carina...  :Wink:   )

----------


## mimoza

[quote="bimba iaia"]
(iz novčanika i paukovi odselili  :Rolling Eyes:   )

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mimoza

Reći ču svekrvi kad bude išla u crkvu neka se pomoli dragom Bogeku da nas ne ocarine.  :Saint:

----------


## Dolisa

Uh, i ja ko i enela razmisljam, nikako da stignu...da nisu na carinjenju...  :Sad:  a  prosla dva mi se puta s njima to nije dogodilo...sad ne znam vise sta da mislim. E to je uvijek problem s narucivanjem izvana uvijek strepis za tu carinu. Stigla mi je prosli tjedan jedna i danas 5 pelena bez ikakve carine, a cudno mi je za ME jer oni inace stignu u roku odmah. A vidi koliko love zaradjuju ovi na narudzbama iz Kroesn...  :Wink:  Bome ako me opali po novcaniku ovo bi mi bilo zadnji put da od njih...bad luck.

----------


## enela

Ma da, to i mene muči, od njih mi je uvijek stiglo za 6-7 dana (i u predbožićno vrijeme)...

----------


## vimmerby

možda su ljudi na godišnjem. ne brinite cure, nek vas zapravo tješi to da vam objema kasne paketi. 
nije valjda da su baš sad (pretpostavljam da niste u istom gradu) na dva različita mjesta odlučili cariniti baš ME.

----------


## enela

> možda su ljudi na godišnjem. ne brinite cure, nek vas zapravo tješi to da vam objema kasne paketi. 
> nije valjda da su baš sad (pretpostavljam da niste u istom gradu) na dva različita mjesta odlučili cariniti baš ME.


Jedna je na jugu, a druga na sjeveru   :Wink:  

I ja si nekaj mislim da su i oni imali Tijelovo  :Smile:

----------


## mimoza

:Cekam:   :Coffee:   :Raspa:  to ćemo sad radit i vrebati poštara pa ako ništa ne donese  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mimoza

*DOŠAO JE ME PAKET.BEZ CARINE!!!!!!*
 :D  :
JOJ KAKO SAM SRETNA! MOJE PRVE STRANJSKE PELENE I TAKO SU FFIINNEE!!!!!!!!!

_frida izbrisala višak smajlića_

----------


## bimba iaia

:Heart:   mi nije kucalo dok sam otvarala post...
  :D   za mimozine nacarinjene pelene
(možda sam i ja trebala poslati sveki u crkvu   :Saint:  )
Što ti je vrijedan poštar...moj prođe u 3 kad ide doma i ne nosi pakete!
Zašto ja plaćam uopće poštarinu?!

----------


## Dolisa

:D   

Jos samo da i moje stignu...i onda   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mimoza

> :
> 
> Što ti je vrijedan poštar...moj prođe u 3 kad ide doma i ne nosi pakete!
> Zašto ja plaćam uopće poštarinu?!


Moj ti je mladi i zgodni.  :Grin:  
I onda kad vidi mene oskudno odjevenu na balkonu.......  :Grin:  
A trbuh mu valjda ne smeta.....  :Laughing:  
Šta ti je omladina danas,ha!?!

----------


## bimba iaia

:Laughing:  Ajo...a moj nije ni mlad ni zgodan...a niti mi ne dođe na vrata...ni na portun...nego pusti kod sveki...
(doduše nemamo ni sandučić još postavljen  :Wink:  )

----------


## enela

> *DOŠAO JE ME PAKET.BEZ CARINE!!!!!!*


Imeni, meni! 2 AIO!

Dolisa, držim fige.

----------


## ivana s

Do danas su sve moje pošiljke stizale bez carine ali eto valjda došao red da i ja upoznam tete na carini   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Uglavnom, stigla mi obavijest o dospiljeću pošiljke žuta, zaokruženo carinski paket ači tamo gdje piše iznos za platiti prekriženo.Što im sad to znači  :? 
Molim one koje su nažalost imale iskustva s carinom da mi kažu jel inače ne piše iznos koji treba platiti na obavijesti ili me čeka posebno iznenađanje. Vrijednost paketića je oko 50 USD.

----------


## TeddyBearz

:? Obično piše koliko trebaš platiti. :/

----------


## slava

> :? Obično piše koliko trebaš platiti. :/


Kod mene pisalo. Možda je paket ipak oslobođen carine...

----------


## ivana s

> Kod mene pisalo. Možda je paket ipak oslobođen carine...


To sam i ja pomislila. Ne mogu dočekati pauzu da odem na poštu.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dolisa

Prijavljujem dvije posiljke bez carine :D 
Uh, lakse se dise...iako imam jos nekoliko na putu ali ih ne ocekujem do iduceg tjedna. 
Dakle, stigla mi dva paketica od ME, jucer (popodne :shock: postar je legenda stvarno nigdje mu se ne zuri) i danas. Nisam htjela sinoc nista govoriti da se ne dzinksnem, ali mora biti da su djelovale *eneline*fige  :Love:  

Jedino sto sam s jednim paketicem pogrijesila broj i sad cu imati opet jednu rasprodaju...mislila sam da mi se DT izduzio pa bi mu manja velicina bila bolja, krivo. Nista, cekam burzu (sto i nije tako lose jer mi se prosli put svidjelo igrati se trgovine)

----------


## bimba iaia

Ajde držite i meni fige...i da već jednom stigne  :Cekam:  (dok nismo prerasli...da ne bi i mi na burzu    :Wink:   )

----------


## Layla

Pa šta fali burzi, ako omale, uvijek ima tko kupit  :D 
A vi si naručite još šarenije..  :Laughing:

----------


## mimoza

> Prijavljujem dvije posiljke bez carine :D 
> Uh, lakse se dise...iako imam jos nekoliko na putu ali ih ne ocekujem do iduceg tjedna.


 :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## ivana s

I ovaj put sam se provukla bez carine  :D 
Cure sretno!

----------


## Iva M.

I nama danas stigle dvije BumGeniusice bez carine :D

----------


## bimba iaia

Yeaah!  :D I mi! I mi! 

_frida obrisala višak smajlića_

----------


## Pooh

Malo off topic....ali da li netko zna za koliko u prosjeku stizu ME coveri ?

----------


## mimoza

> Yeaah!  :D I mi!  :D I mi! :D


 :D  napokon

_frida obrisala višak smajlića_

----------


## bimba iaia

Ja naručila 5.,stiglo danas (računaj da je bila i fešta i da nisam u Zgb 8) ).
ps:neće bit za burzu jer su OS  :Grin:

----------


## Layla

Bimba, to si smib naručila?

----------


## Dolisa

Bimba,  :D  :D 
Vidis ti kakva je to strepnja od carine...  :Mad:

----------


## bimba iaia

> Bimba, to si smib naručila?


Pa šta i za smib naplaćuju carinu?
Ne,draga,one rampe na tunel Učki su za tunelarinu,ne kao granični prijelaz      :Grin:  
Naručila sam ME INTRODUCTORY OFFER(Kanada).
( :D al mi je cover sa afričkim životinjama-savana-a ne ovaj bijeli)

----------


## mimoza

> ( :D al mi je cover sa afričkim životinjama-savana-a ne ovaj bijeli)


 :D   i moj je takav!
A kako je pelena lijepa i mekana!

_frida obrisala višak smajlića_

----------


## Frida

Cure, ja savršeno razumijem vaše veselje kada nove pelenice stignu, pogotovo ako Ministarstvo financija ne opali po njima ali veselje i radost možete izraziti i jednim smajlićem   :Wink: !

Molim Vas imajte razumjevanja i koristite smajlić, eventualno dva po postu. Hvala!

----------


## enela

> Cure, ja savršeno razumijem vaše veselje kada nove pelenice stignu, pogotovo ako Ministarstvo financija ne opali po njima ali veselje i radost možete izraziti i jednim smajlićem  !
> 
> Molim Vas imajte razumjevanja i koristite smajlić, eventualno dva po postu. Hvala!


Ah, i smajliće nam srezali! Nekad bili tri   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Pozdrav cure

Upravo sam sada vidjela vasu prepisku na proslom dijelu ovog topica  :/ 

Sasvim je u redu to sto se vi veselite i strepite nad carinom, ti dijelovi nam nisu problematicni.  No par stvari nam je problematicno.

Cinjenica je da carina postoji (malo mi je cudno i gledati vas kak ocekujete da je nema   :Grin:  ), i bilo bi nam svima lakse da se isto primjenjuje za sve (onda ni ovaj topic ne bi ni postojao    :Laughing:   ).  Razumijem potrebu da ovdje izmjenjujete iskustva o carinama (jer varira od slucaja do slucaja). 

No... vidjela sam da je bilo ideja kako "zaobici" carinu, e TO nam NIJE prihvatljivo.  Razgovori o nacinima kako prevariti sistem nam NISU prihvatljivi, i ukoliko budete isle u tom smjeru, topici ce biti uklonjeni.

Ok?   :Smile:

----------


## coccinella

> Molim Vas imajte razumjevanja i koristite smajlić, eventualno dva po postu. Hvala!



anchie76  :Nope: 






 :Grin:

----------


## mimoza

> anchie76


A baš sam se pitala tko će se odvažit to prokomentirat  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Layla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bimba, to si smib naručila?
> 
> 
> Pa šta i za smib naplaćuju carinu?
> Ne,draga,one rampe na tunel Učki su za tunelarinu,ne kao granični prijelaz      
> Naručila sam ME INTRODUCTORY OFFER(Kanada).
> ( :D al mi je cover sa afričkim životinjama-savana-a ne ovaj bijeli)


I ja narucih taj I. OFFER i nadam se lijepom coveru. Svima dodje isti ili ima sanse da dobijem obicni bijeli?

----------


## Dolisa

Svima dodje Savannah print po defaultu mada pise bijeli na Intro offer. Ja pitala Barb  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Molim Vas imajte razumjevanja i koristite smajlić, eventualno dva po postu. Hvala!
> 
> 
> 
> anchie76


Cocci  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Svima dodje Savannah print po defaultu mada pise bijeli na Intro offer.


Da, svi su dobili printani cover. Isto tako bi pelena trebala biti neizbijeljena, ali nije.  :Grin:

----------


## tanja1230

Je li ikada itko izbjegao carinu u Osijeku? :?

----------


## may

jednom davno .. ali teta koja carini je neumoljiva tako da ni ne pokušavaš   :Laughing:

----------


## Becky

Evo ja prijavljujem da smo i ja i moja sestra danas dobile po 1 promo ME paketić, jedan naručen prije 10 a drugi prije 7 dana, bijela pelenica i safari cover, BEZ CARINE :D  :D  :D

----------


## tanja1230

I ja sam danas dobila ME intro. paketić, ali naravno platila carinu. 72,09 kn. Naplaćuju: 8% carina, 22% PDV, 10 kn upravna pristojba, 10 kn carinska pristojba, 9 kn otvaranje i 9 kn zatvaranje paketa!?! 
(Što se mene tiče nisu ga morali ni otvoriti ni zatvoriti)
Ovdje izgleda ne naplaćuju carinu samo na vrijednost do 100 kn.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> 9 kn otvaranje i 9 kn zatvaranje paketa!?!


 :shock: Pa mislim stvarno...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## coccinella

*Tanja1230* ako te tješi... ja sam nedavno imala slučaj da su mi ocarinili jednu rabljenu stvar, a drugo da su mi ocarinili i s(kršitelj koda)ing. Zvala sam dotičnu carinarnicu da ih pitam, ali oni su se pozivali na Carinski zakon i rekli da sve smiju cariniti.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
I zaista, onako kako je napisano u Carinskom zakonu, mi nemamo nikakva prava i ovisimo o raspoloženju carinika za tumačenje Zakona.    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dolisa

Ocarinili rabljeno i s(kršitelj koda)ing :shock: 
Pa kako ce postarinu ocariniti.... 
Jel to mozda zena neka nepismena pa ne zna sta je s(kršitelj koda)ing, ili jednostavno bila lose volje...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ma mislim stvarno...

----------


## TeddyBearz

To redovito rade kad te carine, uvijek u vrijednost paketa uračunaju i poštarinu.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mvolpe

Evo meni su se napokon prestale tresti gace  :Laughing:  . Stiglo svih 5 paketica bez carine 8)

----------


## Dolisa

:D za paketice bez carine

mvolpe :shock: 
puj, puj, puj...

----------


## mvolpe

puj puj puj jos jednom. Od svih pelena koje sam do sada narucila a imala sam preko 30tak small, 20tak medium i sada evo 20tak large platila sam carinu na ME promo paket i mozda jos jedan od 3 pelenice i to je to. :D

----------


## may

> I ja sam danas dobila ME intro. paketić, ali naravno platila carinu. 72,09 kn. Naplaćuju: 8% carina, 22% PDV, 10 kn upravna pristojba, 10 kn carinska pristojba, 9 kn otvaranje i 9 kn zatvaranje paketa!?! 
> (Što se mene tiče nisu ga morali ni otvoriti ni zatvoriti)
> Ovdje izgleda ne naplaćuju carinu samo na vrijednost do 100 kn.



moram reći, rekla sam... ME stavi račun u kovertu i to je to.
ono što tajana nije platila sa cottontail carinu je zbog smanjene vrijednosti i što nema računa u koverti...
Uglavnom, gospođa na osječkoj carinarnici nas voli...   :Rolling Eyes:  
mvolpe, ti imaš sreće.. 
 :D

----------


## tanja1230

> moram reći, rekla sam... ME stavi račun u kovertu i to je to.
> ono što tajana nije platila sa cottontail carinu je zbog smanjene vrijednosti i što nema računa u koverti...
> Uglavnom, gospođa na osječkoj carinarnici nas voli...   
> mvolpe, ti imaš sreće.. 
>  :D


Da, što je najbolje ne možeš se otići ni buniti, jer sa obavijesću o prispijeću pošiljke više ne ideš na carinu po paket, već u poštu, a oni više nemaju ništa s tim. Napisali mi na račun Odjeća za dojenčad. No, dobro. Bio je to moj prvi naručeni paket...
Samo, nije mi jasno kako oni to naplaćuju, jer mislim da su neki čak i više platili na ovaj isti paket u ovoj istoj carini.
A Slavonski Brod ne ide preko osječke carine?

----------


## -tajana-

> ono što tajana nije platila sa cottontail carinu je zbog smanjene vrijednosti i što nema računa u koverti...


zato me carina za ME sigurno neće obići   :Sad:

----------


## mvolpe

ne znam preko koje carine sb ide, al ja uglavom narucujem iz cottontail-a tako da  nikad nema racuna a i vrijednost je jako  umanjena

----------


## -tajana-

Stigle 2 ME aio ocarinjene   :Sad:  .

----------


## Lucija Ellen

mene sve frka.
Narucila sam tri paketica iz Amerike s razlicitih adresa, od Amy je jedan... Valjda mi nece na sva tri zveknut carinu  :/  Nastojala sam da vrijednost pojedinog bude manja od nekih 35 dolara, zakljucila sam da je tak pametnije nego jedanod 100 dolara. Bumo vidli.   :Saint:

----------


## -tajana-

Ja sam kod Amy kupila u vrijednosti 36$, ali mi je na paketiću napisala 15$ i nije priložila račun. Tako da mislim da se za to ne moraš bojati. Na ME paketiću piše prava vrijednost i zato sam platila, ali nema veze, pelene su super  :D .

----------


## Frida

> Pozdrav cure
> 
> Upravo sam sada vidjela vasu prepisku na proslom dijelu ovog topica  :/ 
> 
> Sasvim je u redu to sto se vi veselite i strepite nad carinom, ti dijelovi nam nisu problematicni.  No par stvari nam je problematicno.
> 
> Cinjenica je da carina postoji (malo mi je cudno i gledati vas kak ocekujete da je nema   ), i bilo bi nam svima lakse da se isto primjenjuje za sve (onda ni ovaj topic ne bi ni postojao     ).  Razumijem potrebu da ovdje izmjenjujete iskustva o carinama (jer varira od slucaja do slucaja). 
> 
> No... vidjela sam da je bilo ideja kako "zaobici" carinu, e TO nam NIJE prihvatljivo.  *Razgovori o nacinima kako prevariti sistem nam NISU prihvatljivi, i ukoliko budete isle u tom smjeru, topici ce biti uklonjeni.*
> Ok?


Ja vas samo podsjećam na ovaj post, pogotovo na boldani dio.

----------


## -tajana-

Ispričavam se, nisam vidjela.

----------


## makita

> Pozdrav cure
> 
> Upravo sam sada vidjela vasu prepisku na proslom dijelu ovog topica  :/ 
> 
> Sasvim je u redu to sto se vi veselite i strepite nad carinom, ti dijelovi nam nisu problematicni.  No par stvari nam je problematicno.
> 
> *Cinjenica je da carina postoji* (malo mi je cudno i gledati vas kak ocekujete da je nema   ), i bilo bi nam svima lakse da se isto primjenjuje za sve (onda ni ovaj topic ne bi ni postojao     ).  *Razumijem potrebu da ovdje izmjenjujete iskustva o carinama (jer varira od slucaja do slucaja).* 
> No... vidjela sam da je bilo ideja kako "zaobici" carinu, e TO nam NIJE prihvatljivo.  Razgovori o nacinima kako prevariti sistem nam NISU prihvatljivi, i ukoliko budete isle u tom smjeru, topici ce biti uklonjeni.
> 
> Ok?


U smislu ovog boldanog...davno sam ovdje po forumu čitala...jel se što mijenja ako na npr. ME stavimo da piše "oprema za bebe" jer na to navodno ne ide carina?

Čini mi se da carina nekad ide a nekad ne i da mi ovdje nikad zapravo nismo dokučili na koji zakon se pozvati da nam bude oslobođeno od carine. 
Također, jel stoji da carina ne ide na pakete do 300 kn :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Također, jel stoji da carina ne ide na pakete do 300 kn :?


Ne, carine i one od 100 kn (pa i manje).

----------


## TeddyBearz

Zna li netko što carinici hoće od mene kad mi pošalju poziv da im donesem "jedinstvenu carinsku deklaraciju"? :? 

Čini mi se da su mi to jednom poslali i onda mi rekli da odem kod špeditera :shock:, pa ne šalju me valjda i sad kod špeditera za dvije pelene?! :shock:

----------


## Engls

Možda misle da si dilerica?Obzirom na količinu i cijenu pelena koju si kupila...  :Laughing:  
No,šalu na stranu...PUJ,PUJ!

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Razz:

----------


## Webmama

TB,  :? to obicno salju meni kao firmi kad mi dodje nesto za uvoz. Nisi valjda na firmu nesto narucila? Jer onda placas speditera da ti ispuni carinsku deklaraciju i jos na to carinu i porez. Probaj se malo pobuniti i reci im da to nije za danju prodaju nego za osobnu upotrebu. Mozda su te popratili (hoce oni to   :Grin:  ) pa misle da previse uvozis za osobne potrebe....

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TB,  :? to obicno salju meni kao firmi kad mi dodje nesto za uvoz. *Nisi valjda na firmu nesto narucila?* Jer onda placas speditera da ti ispuni carinsku deklaraciju i jos na to carinu i porez. Probaj se malo pobuniti i reci im da to nije za danju prodaju nego za osobnu upotrebu. Mozda su te popratili (hoce oni to   ) pa misle da previse uvozis za osobne potrebe....


Ma uopće nemamo firmu, paketi su naslovljeni na muževo ime i na našu kućnu adresu. :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

A ovo za osobne potrebe - vjerujem da to nije nešto što bi oni mogli objektivno procijeniti, tj. da ne postoje za to neki objektivni kriteriji? Ili...? :?

----------


## Engls

Posuditi ću ti ja Eriku i nađi još dvoje-troje malih,pa s njima u institucije.Možda te onda ostave na miu?!  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nije loša ideja...  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Danas je MM bio na carini i nije ništa uspio riješiti. Naravno da smo se dogovorili da ne idemo kod špeditera, nego se paketi vraćaju natrag. Uglavnom, radilo se o 3 paketa, taj treći je stigao naknadno, pa su ga "pripojili" onim prvima. Paketi zbog kojih su nas pozvali su sadržavali: jedan jednu pelenu, a drugi jedan cover. Čisto da znate da vam se to može desiti i zbog takvih malih paketa.  :Rolling Eyes:  Sve me strah koliko će mi to još puta napraviti.

I kaže MM da je iza njega još troje ljudi čekalo za istu stvar. :shock:

----------


## Webmama

Mda, problem je cisto birokratskig glava, znam da su u Spediciji znali ocima okretati zbog njihovih stavova, ali se nista ne moze  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Baš to, znaju i oni da je to besmisleno, ali svejedno to rade. :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

:shock: Poštar mi je donio još dva poziva, jedan za mene, jedan za MM-a, ista stvar, šalju nas špediteru! :shock: Pa jesu oni normalni?!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Engls

Moja E.ti stoji na raspolaganju...Osobito u ponedjeljak u 10:00 sati...  :Ups:

----------


## Dia

> :shock: Poštar mi je donio još dva poziva, jedan za mene, jedan za MM-a, ista stvar, šalju nas špediteru! :shock: Pa jesu oni normalni?!


ja se sjecam da je netko od cura ovdje bio vec placao spediciju na pelene
uzas   :Mad:

----------


## Frida

Mene zanima jedna stvar:

Dali su pelene kao takve oslobođene carine? Kao što se tarifiraju?

----------


## may

tarifira se kao odjeća za bebe ili neka slična kategorija...pisalo se o tome puno..
u carinskoj tarifi su izričito navedene pelene od celuloze... a mislim da se negdje spominje i sve ostalo...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ovo sad nema toliko veze sa plaćanjem carine - carinu sam platila nebrojeno puta i platit ću je sigurno još nebrojeno puta.

*Ali* ono što oni od nas traže je da odemo špediteru. Znate koliko to košta? *250 kn* po jednoj deklaraciji. A jedna deklaracija se može napraviti odjednom za više paketa samo ako su ti paketi došli iz jedne države. A moji su bili jedan iz Kanade, jedan iz Britanije i dva iz Amerike. Samo za špediciju to je *750 kn*, bez carine, poreza, taksi i ostalih pripadajućih troškova. 

Paketi se vraćaju natrag, isto kao i oni koji su stigli danas i za koje su mi odmah rekli da ću dobiti novi poziv.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Webmama

:shock: Budem ja sutra nazvala svog speditera pa ga pitala. To je u Branimirovoj? Ne mogu vjerovati. Zasto spediter, pa to je za osobne potrebe?????

----------


## TeddyBearz

Zato jer često naručujem.  :Rolling Eyes:  Da, to je u Branimirovoj. Bili smo kod špeditera, najmanji iznos koji on naplaćuje je 240 i nešto kn.

----------


## Engls

> Zato jer često naručujem.  Da, to je u Branimirovoj. Bili smo kod špeditera, najmanji iznos koji on naplaćuje je 240 i nešto kn.


Zar postoji nekakav limit koji te/nas/.... svrstava u "profesionalce"? Na što se pozivaju,kada te kao privatnu osobu šalju špediteru?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zato jer često naručujem.  Da, to je u Branimirovoj. Bili smo kod špeditera, najmanji iznos koji on naplaćuje je 240 i nešto kn.
> 
> 
> Zar postoji nekakav limit koji te/nas/.... svrstava u "profesionalce"? Na što se pozivaju,kada te kao privatnu osobu šalju špediteru?


Na to da učestalo naručujem. I da, pitala sam postoji li objektivni kriterij za to - ne postoji, to je njihovo diskreciono pravo.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## may

ja ne vjerujem ovo što čitam... kome se obratiti? možeš li se žaliti?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ja ne vjerujem ovo što čitam... kome se obratiti? možeš li se žaliti?


Vjerujem da ne, jer im zakon omogućava da to rade ako ti dođu dva ili više paketa istovremeno. A čak ne mora biti naslovljen na istu osobu, oni povezuju pakete koji dođu na moje ime sa onima koju dođu za MM-a.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## may

nevjerojatno...

----------


## Engls

Pa vi možete živjeti u istoj kući ,svatko na svom katu,dakle ista adresa, imati dijete i biti rastavljeni. Kakvo povezivanje?Ja imam imenjakinju i prezimenjakinju u Zg,pa ako stiže na naše ime na različite adrese,oni bi nam to zbrajali kao da se radi o jednoj personi? Kakvo disk..pravo? Zakon na sunce!Ako misle da su u pravu u novine s njima.Kakav je to kriterij-njihova prosudba,njihovo povezivanje?  :Evil or Very Mad:  Izborna je godina,nitko ne želi loš publicitet...Ma,ja bih ga tako iskočijašila,da bi si još neko vrijeme zaklone proučavali...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Na to sa spajanjem sam i ja pop..., otkud oni znaju da uopće živimo zajedno? I zašto ih se to uopće tiče? Došlo je na dvije osobe pa ih tako i tretiraj!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

A dio koji im omogućava da ovo rade je ovaj:


*V. JCD (jedinstvenu carinsku deklaraciju):

c) za sve uzastopne pošiljke bez obzira na vrijednost*


I ne mogu im ništa!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Engls

Da,ali nisu definirali uzastopne? Trebalo bi povesti nekoga sa RTL-a,oni bi zasigurno bili zainteresirani,pa neka  tada probaju loviti u mutnom.Što to podrazumjeva "uzastopno"?Koje vremensko razdoblje to obuhvaća?Npr stignu mi isti dan 3 paketa iz različitih zemalja ili trgovina u godini dana i oni me mogu oguliti, jer je to uzastopno ili mi kontroliraju pošiljke na način da mi negdje registriraju što sam sve kupila/zaprimila,pa mi onda poslije zbrajaju?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Znam da imaju neke papire na kojima pišu kome su stigli paketi, pa provjeravaju koliko puta ti se ime ponavlja. :shock: A mene ionako već znaju odavno, na moju veliku sreću.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Engls

Ma,neka oni pokažu članak koji tebe svrstava u profesionalce ili koji definira uzastopno!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ne moraš biti profesionalac da te šalju špediteru, u tome je cijeli point. :/ 

I naravno da sam naletjela na onu ženu na koju sam se žalila pred par mjeseci jer je tvrdila da su platnene pelene odjeća. Pa se ti žali...  :Mad:

----------


## coccinella

Engls, kada su mene ocarinili jedne *rabljene* dječje hlačice (70 kn), išla sam proučavati taj Carinski zakon. Mislim, to je tako napisano da ti imaju pravo ocariniti doslovno sve. I možeš se onda slikati.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Engls, kada su mene ocarinili jedne *rabljene* dječje hlačice (70 kn), išla sam proučavati taj Carinski zakon. Mislim, to je tako napisano da ti imaju pravo ocariniti doslovno sve. I možeš se onda slikati.


To je to, njima zakon dopušta sve, tj. propisi su takvi da im to omogućavaju i uvijek im daju to "diskreciono pravo".  :Mad:

----------


## Engls

Bezobrazno! No,isto tako MORA biti rupa...

----------


## Engls

Ali platiti špediciju?! Carina,ok,ali špedicija? :?

----------


## Dolisa

I meni je ovo  :shock: 

Zasto bi se spedicija morala placati za privatno narucivanje?

----------


## Webmama

Bas mi je zao TB   :Sad:

----------


## anki

:shock:  tek sad vidim ovo! ne mogu vjerovati!

koje sam ja onda imala sreće jer nisam platila carinu na dva minkija kojima je vrijednost   :Rolling Eyes:  

ja bi ovo dala u novine! ili na tv! javi se rtl-u, još buš dobila i 500kn ako imaš dobru pricu   :Grin:  

a sad idem malo pogledati stranice od ministarstva zaštite okoliša, pa da ih priupitam kakva smo mi to zemlja kad drmamo crine na nešto za što se u europi dobivaju poticaji   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ali platiti špediciju?! Carina,ok,ali špedicija? :?


To smo im i mi rekli, da nema problema za carinu, platit ćemo je, ali ne, nisu nam je htjeli naplatiti za svaki pojedini paket i inzistirali su na špediteru.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

I pazite sad logiku - država ne dobije ništa, jer ja odbijam platiti špediciju. Carinu bih platila i to bi išlo u državni proračun, ali ne, oni inzistiraju na špediciji ili paketi idu natrag. Ok, nek idu natrag, ja neću propasti zbog tih par dolara koliko sam za njih platila s(kršitelj koda)ing (jer će mi lovu za proizvode vratiti), ali kako je to sve skupa državi u interesu, e to ni meni nije jasno.  :Nope:

----------


## Engls

Ohhh,pa to je demonstracija sile...  :Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ohhh,pa to je demonstracija sile...


Točno to. I ne možeš im ništa.  :Mad:

----------


## ninaXY

Teddy, mislim da bi ti trebala početi naručivati na neku sasvim drugu adresu, i na sasvim drugo ime. Jednostavno su te uzeli na pik.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy, mislim da bi ti trebala početi naručivati na neku sasvim drugu adresu, i na sasvim drugo ime. Jednostavno su te uzeli na pik.


Nemam na koga, po prezimenu mogu skužiti i moje i svekije, a i ne mogu ih tražiti da klipsaju na poštu zbog mene. :/

Inače je mjesecima sve bilo ok i sad su se povampirili, valjda su se nabrijani vratili sa GO. :/

----------


## ninaXY

Ako ti nije hitno, možeš slati na moju adresu, nakon što meni stigne sve što treba. Meni poštar donosi paketiće doma. Do sada nisam platila ništa, a svi su bili oko 50 $. Ja cca jednom mjesečno dolazim u Zg.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Thanks na ponudi, budem još razmislila što ću.  :Love:

----------


## petarpan

[quote="Engls"]


> Na što se pozivaju,kada te kao privatnu osobu šalju špediteru?


zato jer JCD ne možeš ispunit sama, u krajnjoj liniji sve i da možeš-ne znaš, pa ti za to treba špedicija.
a opaljuju zato jer kao privatne osobe primate uzastopne otkupne pošiljke...pa ak se netko (često to bude jedna teta vesna ili teta ivanka   :Grin:  ) baš baš zainati bit jaaaako pametna djelatnica carine pošta, onda to rezultira upravo ovakvim situacijama...
možeš se natezat od nemila do nedraga, ali se najpametnije otić tamo malo ulizat...pa tko voli...  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Veli MM da oni tamo valjda misle da ja to preprodajem. Pa onda ne znam bih li  :Laughing:  ili  :Crying or Very sad:  


Činjenica je da ja neke stvari prodam ako mi iz nekog razloga ne odgovaraju, ali ih prodam jeftinije nego što sam ih platila - valjda sam najgora preprodavačica ikada.  :Laughing:

----------


## petarpan

probat ću iskopat nekaj, ništ ne obećavam jer se vraćam na posao za tjedan dana...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Paketi se ionako vraćaju natrag, iskreno se nadam da su ih već poslali. Samo što će toga biti još, već su mi to najavili.  :Mad:

----------


## Engls

Ako misli da ih preprodaješ,tada bi joj trebala pokazati nekoliko obrta iz RH koje prodaju svoje pelene po  nižim cijenama...Ma,ukoliko nema dokaza ne može ti ništa...Neka pokaže br koji definira učestalo? Na tv sa konkretnom tetom carinicom,pa nek ase vidi kako se zlorabe carinski zakoni...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Eh da, već sam se jednom žalila i evo mi sad.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nisam baš sigurna da ću to ponovno napraviti.

----------


## may

a da stvarno pokreneš priču sa novinama ili tv-om?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a da stvarno pokreneš priču sa novinama ili tv-om?


Ali čemu? Pa oni su u pravu - propisi im to omogućavaju.

----------


## anki

a da napravimo akciju? skupimo se ispred carine i onda ih gađamo iskorištenim jednokratnim? pa nek spoznaju dobrobit platnenih   :Grin:

----------


## may

da, vjerujem da su u pravu ali isto tako vjerujem, puno ima prostora za diskrecijske ocjene, kao što si i sama rekla...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> da, vjerujem da su u pravu ali isto tako vjerujem, puno ima prostora za diskrecijske ocjene, kao što si i sama rekla...


Ima, ali tu ništa ne mogu. Imaju na to pravo i bilo kakva žalba to ne može promijeniti, mogu si samo još više sr... navući na vrat.

----------


## Engls

Ma,neka ova priča završi...ali za ubuduće...ili neka definiraju neke stvari pa da se znaju "pravila igre" ili neka prestanu izdvajati persone koje oni žele,samo zato što to mogu!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa zna se definicija - "mi sve možemo, ovlasti su nam neograničene".  :Mad:

----------


## Engls

Tada je jasno komu treba prigovoriti-zna se  :Grin:  !

----------


## petarpan

elem vako... privatna osoba može primiti paket vrijednosti do 300 kn bez plačanja carine i pdv-a na isti. dakle bilo bi super kada bi pošiljatelj napisao, ako je veća vrijednost ,manju ili još bolje da je uopće ne napiše na deklu ili poštanski tovarnjak.
e,sad, trebalo bi pripaziti i na troškove prijevoza jer troškovi prijevoza do hr granice ulaze u carinsku osnovicu. pa paket pelena može biti 100 kn+ još prijevoz npr. 500 i eto ti ga na, plačaš carinu na 600 kn.
voli b it zaj...ka se carinik vodi nekom poštanskom tarifom cijene prijevoza vezano na težinu i udaljenost.
možda bi bilo ,primjerice, umjesto iz amerike, dovlačit pelene iz europe ili otkud ih već vučete.

istom bi bilo dobro učestalo ne primati više paketa uzastopno.

jesam kaj zaboravila?!

----------


## coccinella

Meni procijenili vrijednost onih gore navedih used hlačica na 70 kn i naplatili carinu na to isto toliko. Ili... na vrijednost paketa od 125 kn, platih carinu oko 80 kn (ne sjećam se točno).
Petarpan, bez obzira na sav ovaj tvoj trud oko provjeravanja, ja se osvjedočih da apsolutno nema pravila. Kada sam nazvala jednom prilikom carinarnicu da ih pitam, rekli su mi da na aposlutno sve što stiže imaju pravo naplatiti carinu.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## petarpan

> Meni procijenili vrijednost onih gore navedih used hlačica na 70 kn i naplatili carinu na to isto toliko. Ili... na vrijednost paketa od 125 kn, platih carinu oko 80 kn (ne sjećam se točno).
> Petarpan, bez obzira na sav ovaj tvoj trud oko provjeravanja, ja se osvjedočih da apsolutno nema pravila. Kada sam nazvala jednom prilikom carinarnicu da ih pitam, rekli su mi da na aposlutno sve što stiže imaju pravo naplatiti carinu.


vidi kolika je vrijednost prijevoza...
nije isto vrijednost paketa i vrijednost paketa sa prijevozom...onda lijepo dođeš tamo i kažeš-zar nije po zakonu da se do 300 kn ne plača?i tažiš da ti pokažu tovarnjak...tako da se zna šta se točno plaća...ili lijepo na kraju dana odeš s tim u novine...možeš i anonim no, večernji ima onu rubriku pisma čitatelja, pa se ne moraš slikat...

----------


## coccinella

A kako ti njima možeš dokazati da si nešto dobila na poklon, a ne da je kupljeno?
Mislim, ako na rabljene stvari naplaćuju carinu, nemam više što pričati s njima. 
A za poštarinu... znam da obračunavaju carinu na ukupnu vrijednost sa poštarinom (što je meni čista nebuloza, ali evo...  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i vjeruj mi da nije ni bila blizu 300 kn, ali to nije bilo bitno ni u jednom od slučajeva.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Meni procijenili vrijednost onih gore navedih used hlačica na 70 kn i naplatili carinu na to isto toliko. Ili... na vrijednost paketa od 125 kn, platih carinu oko 80 kn (ne sjećam se točno).
> Petarpan, bez obzira na sav ovaj tvoj trud oko provjeravanja, ja se osvjedočih da apsolutno nema pravila. Kada sam nazvala jednom prilikom carinarnicu da ih pitam, rekli su mi da na aposlutno sve što stiže imaju pravo naplatiti carinu.


Također. Naplaćivali su mi i na pakete koji su vrijedili 100 kn, zajedno sa s(kršitelj koda)ingom. Pravilo je da nema pravila. A ovo sa 300 kn vrijednosti oni definitivno ne poštuju.

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Rolling Eyes:  Stigla još 4 poziva (2 za mene, 2 za MM), jupi!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Engls

Nemaš što izgubiti! NA tv sa njima...Izborna je godina i udri po  lošim zakonima i zloporabi položaja,nesavjesnosti,politici koja kao fol zagovara natalitet,...Sada si im trn u oku...

----------


## Engls

I mi bi onda u EU!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vimmerby

> Stigla još 4 poziva (2 za mene, 2 za MM), jupi!


Isuse! oni stvarno nisu normalni!   :Mad:  

a ja nažalost nisam pametna i ne znam kaj bi pametnoga mogla izmisliti ...

----------


## inga

Sve citam i ne vjerujem sto vidim.  :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Nemaš što izgubiti! NA tv sa njima...Izborna je godina i udri po  lošim zakonima i zloporabi položaja,nesavjesnosti,politici koja kao fol zagovara natalitet


Je, i što da im velim o natalitetu? 


JA: Znate, vaši zakoni idu protiv nataliteta koji zagovarate. 

ONI: A koliko vi, gospođo, djece imate da vam trebaju tolike pelene?

JA: Hm, pa znate, nemam još nijedno...

ONI: :shock:  :?   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

> JA: Hm, pa znate, nemam još nijedno...
> 
> ONI: :shock:  :?


da, ali možeš im reći da nećeš imati djecu dok ne skupiš dovoljno pelena da budeš bez brige i da je broj djece koju planiraš proporcionalan broju nabavljenih pelena!    :Wink:

----------


## Frida

Teddy, jesi ti pokušala razgovarati sa šefom carine? Ili sa nekim u ministarstvu financija? Napisati pismo u kojem tražiš pismeno očitovanje i članke u zakonu na koje se pozivaju?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy, jesi ti pokušala razgovarati sa šefom carine? Ili sa nekim u ministarstvu financija? Napisati pismo u kojem tražiš pismeno očitovanje i članke u zakonu na koje se pozivaju?


Pa nisam, jer mi sve piše na pozivu. :/ Imaju pravo to raditi za uzastopne pošiljke i ne mogu im ništa, propisi su na njihovoj strani. A to što je to sad tjeranje inata i zloupotreba moći, opet im ne mogu ništa, jer ih i dalje propisi štite - oni uvijek imaju diskreciono pravo.  :Rolling Eyes:  

S tim da mi se ovo sad vjerojatno i događa zbog toga što sam se jednom žalila na carinicu koja je tvrdila da su platnene pelene odjeća (na što je ona morala pisati dva očitovanja, što mi je rekla neki dan, isto kao i to da mi je ocarinila jedan paket sa eBaya, što je rekla sa popriličnim guštom), tako da mi više ne pada na pamet privlačiti dodatnu pažnju na sebe, ionako me već svi tamo znaju imenom (a i MM-a).  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Engls

A da priznaš da si Kolekcionarka?  :Aparatic:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> A da priznaš da si Kolekcionarka?


Misliš da bi mi povjerovali?  :Grin:  


JA: Znate, to su pelene za moju kolekciju.

ONI: Kolekciju? Skupljate platnene pelene, ups, krpene gaćice?

JA: Baš tako, skupljam platnene pelene i ne, to nije odjeća!

ONI: Ali zašto ih skupljate?

JA: Pa tako, sviđaju mi se i držim ih u ormaru i ponekad ih razgledavam.

ONI: Gospođo, sjednite malo, moramo obaviti jedan telefonski razgovor.

(sa strane, među sobom): Daj zovi Vrapče, ova je poseban slučaj.


 :Grin:

----------


## may

:Laughing:

----------


## inga

Meni je prije par dana stigao paket od ME vrijednosti nekih 45$ (2 covera i pelena). Bio je otvoren i ponovo zalijepljen ljepljivom trakom na kojoj pise posta carinjenja 10 000 Zagreb. I nisu mi nista naplatili, postar donijeo paket kuci i otisao.
A mozda mi je ovo zadnje upozorenje, tko ce ga znati.

----------


## petarpan

a ovisi u čije je ruke dospio...možda ti nije uzastopan...
a da se malo raštrkate okolo pa počnete naručivati na ime rodbine, prijatelja, susjeda...?!

----------


## Engls

Je,tada bi im njihovo diskrecijsko pravo omogućilo da  uvidom u osobne podatke i fizički izgled povežu tko je tu tko i zbog koga ili čega su tamo,tako da bi vrlo vjerojatno TB opet morala na više instance kao glavna i odgovorna...  :Grin:

----------


## nikolicc

> Engls prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A da priznaš da si Kolekcionarka? 
> 
> 
> Misliš da bi mi povjerovali?  
> 
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

:shock:  :shock:    
I ja sam dobila poziv od Jadranke Posavec!!! Nisam znala da i pošiljke za Zadar idu preko nje. :shock:

----------


## Dia

> :shock:  :shock:    
> I ja sam dobila poziv od Jadranke Posavec!!! Nisam znala da i pošiljke za Zadar idu preko nje. :shock:


meni je isto stizalo preko zgb. carinarnice

----------


## TeddyBearz

> :shock:  :shock:    
> I ja sam dobila poziv od Jadranke Posavec!!! Nisam znala da i pošiljke za Zadar idu preko nje. :shock:


Mooooooolim?! :shock: Pa kako ćeš ti iz Zadra do Posavecke?! :shock:

----------


## inga

Toj su se zeni opako zamjerile platnene pelene. Sve si nesto mislim da sljedecu posiljku narucim na svoje roditelje, ovo je postao skup sport.
Iz Zadra do Zg?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nikolicc

pa stvarno, što toliko pile zbog platnenih pelena  :Mad:  
umjesto da budu zahvalni što ne zagađujemo "lijepu našu" :/

----------


## Engls

Možda su je  potkupili proizvođači jednokratnih?  :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

> Možda su je  potkupili proizvođači jednokratnih?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## petarpan

ajd malo škicnite ovdje http://www.radio101.hr/?section=1&page=2&item=27302
ima i o dotičnoj...

a, naravno da potpisuje ka sve uvozne pošiljke prvo iu preko glavne carinarnice pošta-zagreb

----------


## ninaXY

Riješila sam sve telefonom. Trudila sam se biti jaaako ljubazna, ali iznervirali ju je već to da ne znam o čemu se radi   :Rolling Eyes:  . Onda je otvorila paket i rekla da su unutra "one gačice". "Aha, mislite pelene?" "Ne, gačice. Pelena ide u to!"   :Laughing:  
Ajde dobro, imala sam jedan cover i jednu AIO. Ali žena stvarno nije imala razloga biti toliko neljubazna.
Uglavnom, poslala sam joj faxom račun koji sam dobila na mail, ali joj to nije bilo dovoljno. Onda sam joj poslala detalje o transakciji sa paypala, bankovno izvješće, iz kojeg sam izbrisala višak redova, da ne vidi moje ostale transakcije, i to je bilo dovoljno. Ali to sve sam mogla falcificirati, uopće ne kužim koja je poanta, i zašto joj prvi račun nije bio dovoljan.
I, da, ovo je prvi paketić na kojem nije bila naznačena vrijednost. Vjerojatno me je zvala zbog toga. Dosad me niti jednom nisu ocarinili, a svi paketići su bili vrijednosti cca 50 $. A ja sam mislila da je to zato što u Zadru nema dotične gospođe   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninaXY

Cure, trebam help! Ako mi na računu od carine piše 108 kn(carina + porez +10+10 kn), a na koverti 131,14 kn, koliko sam i platila, u čemu je razlika? Ili da zovem JP?

----------


## coccinella

Nina, ne moraš ništa zvati, i pošta uzme svoj dio za koji ti, of course, ne smatra za potrebnim izdati račun. 
Tako da ja nikada nisam uspjela saznati što to oni naplate, iako sam im pisala, ali da, zašto bi se oni nekome morali opravdavati za neki postupak kada imaju monopol.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninaXY

Ah, da, kako mi to nije palo na pamet   :Rolling Eyes:  
BTW, na koverti JE pisala vrijednost paketa, iznos poštarine i ime pošiljatelja. Dotična gospođa se jedva snašla tko je tu pošiljatelj, prvo mi je počela čitati šifru narudžbe  :shock: Tako da nije ni čudo da se nije uspjela snaći kolika je vrijednost paketa.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Onda je otvorila paket i rekla da su unutra "one gačice". "Aha, mislite pelene?" "Ne, gačice. Pelena ide u to!"


Prvo da odvalim:  :Laughing:  

A onda malo  :Mad:

----------


## ninaXY

Koliko godina ima dotična gospođa/gospođica?
Ja joj najiskrenije želim da se i ona jednog dana navuče na skupljanje platnenih pelena ako ne za svoje dijete, onda barem za unuke (koliko li će njoj trebati pelena ako će imati 3-4 unuka   :Laughing:  )

----------


## ninaXY

Eh, da, zaboravih napisati da me ne ljuti toliko carina, moralo je i mene to jednom zadesiti, ali me jaaaako ljuti onih 23 kn, jer sam poštarinu do svojeg stana već platila, i eventualno su mi smjeli naplatiti povrat novca do carine, a mislim da je to max 7 kn.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Koliko godina ima dotična gospođa/gospođica?


Hm, čini mi se pedesetak? I bez brige, nije samo prema tebi bila neljubazna, takva je uvijek.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## petarpan

teddy, ti ćeš me morat poslušat i počet naručivat preko trećih osoba.
za te tvoje uzastopne pošiljke postoji prekrasna stvar koja te svaki put zakači, a zove se predivni zakon u svom svome sjaju i nelogičnosti...

Primanje robe u poštanskim pošiljkama podrazumijeva samo povremene pošiljke, a isključuje uzastopne pošiljke. Pri tome carinskim propisima nije propisana definicija kako ni povremene tako ni uzastopne pošiljke, odnosno koliko se pošiljaka u nekom određenom razdoblju mogu smatrati bilo povremenom bilo uzastopnim pošiljkama. U svakom konkretnom slučaju carinska služba utvrđuje da li se radi o uzastopnoj pošiljci odnosno da li se u prethodnom kontinuiranom razdoblju kontinuirano obavljao uvoz robe od strane iste osobe.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Primanje robe u poštanskim pošiljkama podrazumijeva samo povremene pošiljke, a isključuje uzastopne pošiljke. Pri tome carinskim propisima nije propisana definicija kako ni povremene tako ni uzastopne pošiljke, odnosno koliko se pošiljaka u nekom određenom razdoblju mogu smatrati bilo povremenom bilo uzastopnim pošiljkama. U svakom konkretnom slučaju carinska služba utvrđuje da li se radi o uzastopnoj pošiljci odnosno da li se u prethodnom kontinuiranom razdoblju kontinuirano obavljao uvoz robe od strane iste osobe.


Znam to, ali ja naručujem već godinama i do sada nije bilo takvih problema.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ne mogu daviti druge ljude da primaju moje pošiljke, pa da onda oni počnu imati probleme sa carinom.  :Mad:

----------


## petarpan

teddy, ti imaš <problema radi uzastopnih pošiljaka. ako nađeš dovoljnu većinu dragovoljaca , to bi trebalo proći glatko...

a opet, s druge strane, pitanje je koliko imaš živaca bosti se sa rogatima i  dignuti hajku pozivajući se na propise...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> teddy, ti imaš <problema radi uzastopnih pošiljaka. ako nađeš dovoljnu većinu dragovoljaca , to bi trebalo proći glatko...


Za to bi mi trebalo pola foruma...  :Laughing:  




> a opet, s druge strane, pitanje je koliko imaš živaca bosti se sa rogatima i  dignuti hajku pozivajući se na propise...


Nemam uopće živaca za to, sad mi se osvećuje ona prijašnja žalba.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninaXY

Znači, ostaje još samo da promijeniš identitet   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Stigao još jedan poziv za MM-a koji ga šalje špediteru, s time da je ovaj put riječ o samo *jednom* paketu! :shock:  :Mad:

----------


## petarpan

pa nije bitno jel jedan ili pet. ti uzastopno primaš pošiljke...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> pa nije bitno jel jedan ili pet. ti uzastopno primaš pošiljke...


Pa ne kužim - primim paket i onda nakon 5 dana primim drugi i to su uzastopne pošiljke? :? Mislim, na tu foru onda već godinama primam uzastopne pošiljke, pa nikad nije bilo problema. Uostalom, vjerujem da na tu foru većina ljudi koji naručuju sa neta dobivaju uzastopne pošiljke.

A što se smatra uzastopnim pošiljkama, tj. u kojem vremenskom razdoblju, to je valjda isto diskreciono pravo carinika.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## petarpan

tako je. zakon nije točno definirao koliki je vremenski razmak ili rok u kojem se ponavljaju otkupne pošiljke, tako da je dano na vlastitu prosudbu cariniku...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Eto, bez teksta sam, ne znam uopće što da kažem na sve skupa. Mislim da se ponašaju vrlo, vrlo nefer, a zakon im to nažalost dopušta. Jer ne, više nije dovoljno da samo naplate carinu, porez, takse i ostale troškove, a ne, ajmo svi kod špeditera. Gadovi.  :Mad:

----------


## petarpan

ali zakon je extra nebulozan. dozvoljava da primjerice podneseš JCD sama, međutim obzirom na kompleksnost cijelog postupka pri ispunjavanju jcd-a, jer kako ćeš ti znat starifirat robu, šifre, popunit polja za koje postoji cijeli priručnik, zakon te sučeljava sa činjenicom da platiš špeditera...pa, ajmo, lovu na sunce za carinsko zastupanje, izradu jcd-a, troškove svega i svačega, takse...

----------


## TeddyBearz

I ležarinu, to mi je najbolja fora, kao da sam ja tražila da mi zadrže pakete.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## petarpan

imaš sreće kaj su to mali poštanski paketi, inače bi pala i manipulacija...  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:shock: Što je pak manipulacija? :shock:

----------


## anki

> :shock: Što je pak manipulacija? :shock:


premeštanje s jednog mjesta gdje "leži" na drugo - a onda ti sigurno poduplaju i ležarinu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Joj, joj...  :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

Evo, i ja sam danas dobila svoje prvo ljubavno pismo s carine...


Napisali su da je stigao moj paket od 5 kg (nista od koga je itd., samo to), i ako se ne javim u roku osam dana, vracaju ga nazad. 
Nema nista o ciframa...jel' to slatko iznenadjenje koje me ceka kad se sretnem s njima?  :Grin:  

Pokusavam zapravo biti optimisticna u vezi s ovim...jer je iznos paketa malo veci, tako da ne smijem niti poceti racunati koju ce mi cifru puknuti :/

----------


## may

5 kg?  :shock:  pa što si naručila? pelene?   :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

PUL i bamboo velour  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dolisa

I ProCare..PUL je malo teza tkanina, ovaj 2 mil, ali ProCare je definitivno tezak...i imala sam osjecaj da je bolje da ga ne kupujem, ali vjag ne da mija...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Možda te zovu jer unutra nema računa? :/

----------


## ninaXY

Dolisa, jel isto potpisana J.P.?
I, što je to ProCare?

----------


## Dolisa

Ne znam za racun...cisto sumnjam da nema racuna. Pa sta bih ja mogla tu i da ga nema? Pokazati im cijene PUL-a i bambusa na netu da mi mogu ocariniti kako spada?   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ne bih se cudila nicemu, iskreno, nakon svih prica koje sam ovdje procitala...

Procare je vodonepropusni materijal koji se kao i PUL koristi (manjeLOL) u medicinske svrhe i za pelene, vise za wetbags, podlogu za mijenjanje, itd.

----------


## Dolisa

TB, ti si stvarno ekspert! Vidis, ja gledam i mislim se, i ne bi mi palo na pamet to sto si napisala!  :Naklon:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ne znam za racun...cisto sumnjam da nema racuna. Pa sta bih ja mogla tu i da ga nema? Pokazati im cijene PUL-a i bambusa na netu da mi mogu ocariniti kako spada?


Vidiš kako su Ninu tražili i račun i ispis od kartice. Mislim stvarno...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## petarpan

> Dolisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam za racun...cisto sumnjam da nema racuna. Pa sta bih ja mogla tu i da ga nema? Pokazati im cijene PUL-a i bambusa na netu da mi mogu ocariniti kako spada?  
> 
> 
> Vidiš kako su Ninu tražili i račun i ispis od kartice. Mislim stvarno...


tako je po zakonu. imaju opravo to tražiti...

ja vas uvijek razveselim s ovakvim vijestima, jel da?!   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Meni nije jasno kako imaju pravo tražiti ispis sa kartice - pa to je povjerljivo, gore je broj kartice?! :shock:

----------


## petarpan

Osnovna isprava kojom se dokazuje transkacijska vrijednost robe je račun.

        U slučaju ako poštansku pošiljku ne prati račun, carinski djelatnik će primatelju uputiti poziv za dostavu računa ili druge isprave kojom se dokazuje plaćanje te robe.

        Kada je u pitanju kupovina putem ebay-a, kao isprava u postupku carinjenja može se priložiti i račun ebay-a, ali samo uz uvjet da isti sadrži sve osnovne elemente računa (naznaka kupca i prodavatelja, opis robe, plaćena cijena, način plaćanja i dr.). Također, u poštanskom prometu česti su slučajevi da prilikom Internet kupovine nema računa te, s obzirom da je riječ o kupoprodaji između fizičkih osoba, mogu biti priložene različite isprave (to uključuje i računalni ispis online plaćanja i međunarodnu poštansku deklaraciju). U oba slučaja, ukoliko ne postoji sumnja u vjerodostojnost podataka naznačenih na računu i na drugim ispravama koje su priložene (ocjenjujući jesu li odnosne isprave dovoljan dokaz o tome koliko je izvršeno plaćanje), carinska služba će utvrditi carinsku vrijednost temeljem cijene stvarno plaćene ili plative za robu.

----------


## ninaXY

> Meni nije jasno kako imaju pravo tražiti ispis sa kartice - pa to je povjerljivo, gore je broj kartice?! :shock:


nije, piše ti broj kartice npr. XXXX XXXX XXXX 5689, s tim da su ti ovo zadnja 4 broja  tvoje kartice
Ali ako ja njoj donesem ispis kartice od cijelog mjeseca, onda će ona znati što sam ja sve taj mjesec platila. A meni to je povjerljiva informacija. Jer onda ona može lijepo zbrojiti koliko sam ja taj mjesec platila preko neta, i lijepo mi na to naplatiti sve što ide. Uopće ne treba čekati da joj paketi stignu u ruke.
Ali meni nije jasno zašto bi ona sumnjala ako je račun koji sam joj ja dostavila bio istovjetan vriejdnosti naznačenoj na omotnici?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni nije jasno kako imaju pravo tražiti ispis sa kartice - pa to je povjerljivo, gore je broj kartice?! :shock:
> 
> 
> nije, piše ti broj kartice npr. XXXX XXXX XXXX 5689, s tim da su ti ovo zadnja 4 broja  tvoje kartice


Bome meni na izvodu od Mastera piše cijeli broj!

----------


## ninaXY

Gle fakat  :shock: 
Ja sam printala izvještaj sa e-zabe, i tamo su iksići

----------


## TeddyBearz

I sad bi ja to njima trebala pokazati, jer ne vjeruju računima?! :shock:

----------


## Webmama

Danas sam bila na špediciji pošte pa sam se sjetila vaših muka po pelenama i toliko ispitala jadne špeditere da su rekli kako će vam dojaviti kako sam ja zapravo sa Jadrankom u dilu   :Grin:  Elem

Cim ima visestrukih uvoza u jednoj godini to se po carinskom zakonu su duzni to proslijediti spediteru, bez obzira na kolicinu, jer se time, koliko sam shvatila stiti od uvoza, odnosno, bolje vam je naruciti jednom vecu kolicinu nego pomalo. Znaci nemrete nikako izbjeci, jer oni to gledaju kao da dilate, bez obzira kako to glupo zvucalo. Tako da ako vas zapamte, vec treci put vas mogu bez problema poslati spediteru i tu nista ne mozete   :Rolling Eyes:  osim vratiti paket ili platiti spediterske usluge i JCD

----------


## Olivija

> Danas sam bila na špediciji pošte pa sam se sjetila vaših muka po pelenama i toliko ispitala jadne špeditere da su rekli kako će vam dojaviti kako sam ja zapravo sa Jadrankom u dilu


  :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

Ja samo prijavljujem da su moji  bambusi i PUL pokupljeni s carine   :Mljac:  

Barba carinik je bio jako ljubazan, i dopustio mi da paket podignem uz minimalnu "stetu".
Ne znam da li se radovati ili ne :/ ...ma radujem se ipak :D

----------


## Engls

Dolisa  :D

----------


## Ivana B-G

dali je netko sa podrucja vinkovaca narucivao pelene iz USA i dali i koliku ste carinu morali platit?  :?

----------


## coccinella

To je područje Osječke carinarnice.
Dakle, stvar je u tome da nema pravila, ali najmanji iznos (ukoliko te ocarine) carinjenje + naknada koju uzme pošta = 70 kn.

----------


## Ivana B-G

hvala! dakle, moram jednostavno probat...jeli?sto veci paket, to vise carine?

----------


## petarpan

ne. što veća vrijednost robe, plus vrijednost prijevoza, to veća carina

----------


## coccinella

Tako je. I s(kršitelj koda)ing uračunavaju u vrijednost pošiljke i na to se također obračunava carina.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ivana B-G

:Nope:  
ajde dobro...jos cu malo racunati...  :Grin:

----------


## makita

Evo samo da prijavim, moja 3 paketa pelena od ME iz Canade stigla bez carine, dvaput sam imala promotivno pakiranje, i jedan veliki paket-tako sam iskompletirala svoje potrebe pelena i gaćica za prvu ruku. Očekivala sam bar na nešto carinu-možda na veći paket, al je bilo oslobođeno carine. Evo, čisto da se zna  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Cure, da li netko zna što je ovo niže quotano???

_Effective September 10, 2007, new manufacturing guidelines will prohibit the sale of Bumgenius products outside of the US and military addresses. If you place an International order for bumGenius products your order will be canceled do to this new policy, your order will be refunded MINUS a 1.00 processing fee._
Kopirano sa: forthemonster.com-a

----------


## petarpan

> Cure, da li netko zna što je ovo niže quotano???
> 
> _Effective September 10, 2007, new manufacturing guidelines will prohibit the sale of Bumgenius products outside of the US and military addresses. If you place an International order for bumGenius products your order will be canceled do to this new policy, your order will be refunded MINUS a 1.00 processing fee._
> Kopirano sa: forthemonster.com-a


pa kao što reče, lupilo zabranu izvoza izvan sad-a i njihovih vojnih baza izvan sad-a. ako naručiš, narudžba 
će biti otkazana,a tvoja lova(pod uvjetom, valjda, da je uplaćena prilikom narudžbe) će ti biti vraćena umanjeno za navedenu naknadu.

----------


## Dolisa

> Cure, da li netko zna što je ovo niže quotano???
> 
> _Effective September 10, 2007, new manufacturing guidelines will prohibit the sale of Bumgenius products outside of the US and military addresses. If you place an International order for bumGenius products your order will be canceled do to this new policy, your order will be refunded MINUS a 1.00 processing fee._
> Kopirano sa: forthemonster.com-a



Efektivno 10. rujna, 2007, nove proizvodne smjernice zabranit ce prodaju Bumgenius proizvoda izvan SAD i vojnih adresa.
Ako bumgenius proizvode narucite internacionalno, vasa ce narudzba radi ovog novog pravila biti otkazana i dobit cete povrat novca minus $1 naplate za obradu. 


A ova naplata za obradu   :Mad:

----------


## @n@

Joj, cure moje...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ne tražim ja prijevod, nego bi ovo značilo da više nećemo moći naručivati bumGenius pelene iz USA.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## petarpan

> Joj, cure moje...    
> Ne tražim ja prijevod, nego bi ovo značilo da više nećemo moći naručivati bumGenius pelene iz USA.


onda tak reci   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Webmama

Vjerojatno im se puno paketa vratilo, i vjerojatno kao i nasa posta naplacuju lezarinu   :Rolling Eyes:  pa im se mozda ne isplati

----------


## @n@

Da, totalno čudno! Ali nije samo za HR, nego općenito internacionalne narudžbe ne obrađuju.

----------


## petarpan

ne,nego je europska unija donjela neki zakon kojem se brani uvoz robe iz sad-a i canade koja sadrži neke sastojke ili je tretirana njima, te koja ne odgovara određenim europskim standardima sigurnosti i kvalitete

----------


## ninaXY

Meni je Amy napisala da sad ima neki webshop u Europi koji ih prodaje  :?

----------


## -tajana-

Da li je netko iz Požege naručivao pelene izvana? Preko koje carinarnice idu paketi?

----------


## -tajana-

nitko?

----------


## anjica

pretpostavljam da ide preko osjecke, ali najbolje njih nazovi pa ih pitaj

----------


## anjica

i da ne zaboravim, ak ide preko osjecke velika je vjerovatnost da ce te ocariniti :/

----------


## -tajana-

to znam, imam iskustva s njima   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anjica

i ja sam imala  :Mad:  , ali samo jednom i od onda ne narucujem preko osjecke vec preko zgrebacke carine

----------


## Iva M.

> ne,nego je europska unija donjela neki zakon kojem se brani uvoz robe iz sad-a i canade koja sadrži neke sastojke ili je tretirana njima, te koja ne odgovara određenim europskim standardima sigurnosti i kvalitete


Ja mislim da je fora što se tiče bumgenius pelena u ovome.

Sad imaju glavnog distributera za Europu i zato više ne isporučuju. Ista ona fora kao što ME ne isporučuje u zemlje u kojima ima retailere.

----------


## Dolisa

Cijena 1 BG iz shopa u Austriji je 22.95 eura :/+postarina  :Sad:  
Kittykins ima slicne cijene

----------


## Iva M.

Ja ih gledala na _www.thenaturalbabyresource.com_ po 10 funti.

Samo ne znam točno kolika bi bila poštarina.

----------


## zmaj

došla mi je pošiljka s CARINOM od 249kn
a paket ukupno dođe 100dolara
molim vas pomozite mi
kak da se žalim??
nisam ga mogla ni preuzeti jer nisam imala toliko love
radi se o cipelicama 2kom prescholians

----------


## zmaj

poklon?
dječja oprema?
povrat poreza?

prolazi li iš od toga?

----------


## Snowflake

> došla mi je pošiljka s CARINOM od 249kn
> a paket ukupno dođe 100dolara
> molim vas pomozite mi
> kak da se žalim??
> nisam ga mogla ni preuzeti jer nisam imala toliko love
> radi se o cipelicama 2kom prescholians


Mislim da možeš zaboraviti bilo kakav oprost carine. Mislim da si još relativno dobro prošla što te nisu poslali špediteru, pa bi uz carinu, PDV, carinsku taksu imala i trošak špedicije. 
Carina ima legitimno pravo naplatiti carinu na robu koja podliježe carinjenju uz obračun PDV-a. I da utvrdite da navedena roba ima 0-tu stopu carine, još uvijek mogu naplatiti PDV i carinske troškove.
U svakom slučaju možeš napisati žalbu, ali mislim da neće biti nekog efekta. Imale su cure s foruma svakakvih iskustva s žalbama, pa mislim da će ti se netko javiti.

----------


## zmaj

ok, još uvijek kad zrojim da su me jedne cipelice s carinom došle oko 360kn, nije mi strašno (kontajuć da je bar neš kvalitete), al stvarno su ga "prećerali". koma  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zmaj

i kakva špedicija? pa platila sam poštu....grrrrrrrrrr
a što je s tim povratima porezsa?

----------


## coccinella

Ne znam o kakvom povratu poreza pričaš, ali znam da sam i ja bila tako ljuta kad su  me prvi puta ocarinili. Tako da razumijem tvoju ljutnju, no činjenica je da su napisali takav zakon da ti sve mogu naplatiti, a ti njima ništa ne možeš. I možeš se slikati.    :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> činjenica je da su napisali takav zakon da ti sve mogu naplatiti, a ti njima ništa ne možeš. I možeš se slikati.    :/


Yup. :/

----------


## zmaj

mislila sam na onu tax free???
ono odem u slo i dobijem povrat poreza
je ljuta sam
neš luksuza dječije cipelice
ah
pa kaj im je
a što je s onom pričom o free na dječju opremu??

----------


## slava

> Ja mislim da je fora što se tiče bumgenius pelena u ovome.
> 
> Sad imaju glavnog distributera za Europu i zato više ne isporučuju. Ista ona fora kao što ME ne isporučuje u zemlje u kojima ima retailere.


Odakle sad naručiti BG pelene?

----------


## slava

prošlo je dosta vremena od kad sam naručila bumGeniud bamboo fitted pelenu s kojom sam skroz oduševljena. Sad se više ne sjećam s kojeg sitea sam ju naručila. Može li netko s iskustvom preporučiti odakle da ju naručim?

----------

